# iMac easter eggs



## JakeMate (Jan 21, 2000)

I've seen *lots* of easter eggs for Windows.. for Macs.. but I haven't seen many out there for iMacs..

Are there any _original_ easter eggs that are only found on iMacs? I'm really curious..

Jake


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

This is not a tip or a trick, so I am moving it to the Mac forum where a Mac question belongs.


----------

